# Con las mejores cuerdas de nylon



## rolando

Regarding the paragraph in attachment, from pp. 122 of _Genio de la Guitarra_ by Jose Cándido Morales ;
The hardest word to translate is “mejores.” I’m not sure if the writer meant to say that nylon strings are “better than” steel ones, or if he just meant “the best nylon strings.” (Well, I know he thought they were better, but I’m not sure if he meant to express that fact at this point in the paragraph.) So, I have to decide between, “If he had played his guitar strung with the best of nylon strings,” or “If he had played his guitar strung with nylon strings, which are better.” or simply “If he had played his guitar strung with nylon strings,” omitting which are better as understood and superfluous. Thanks.

Here is my translation of the paragraph in question.

Segovia recorded with nylon or gut strings, and gut strings allow for a more silky sound, while Barrios recorded with steel strings. With the addition of rubber that he put near the bridge of the guitar, (as I mentioned previously) he never had strange or grating sounds on his recordings. Keep in mind that Barrios never could have known about nylon strings because they had not become available during his lifetime. If he had played his guitar strung with the best of nylon strings, [OR If he had played his guitar strung with nylon strings, which are better, OR If he had played his guitar strung with nylon strings, omitting which are better as superfluous] the silkiness of his playing and the sweet expressive sounds that he produced in his concerts would have been even more extraordinary. So, as I just stated, despite having played with metal strings, he offered us the best example OR [manifestation? Illustration? Representation? Standard? Prototype? Specimen? ] of guitar sound ever heard.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

_*with the best (of) nylon strings*_

I never would have read another possibility into _las mejores cuerdas de nylon_
..._with nylon strings, which are better_ would be _con cuerdas de nylon, que son mejores (que las metálicas) _


----------



## jilar

The best of nylon strings.

Esa es, creo yo, la interpretación que la mayoría de nativos entenderían.

De hecho, si no es por tu consulta, yo apenas repararía en que ciertamente hay ambigüedad.

El autor quiere señalar que aún habiendo usado cuerdas metálicas, el sonido en su interpretación era muy bueno (sedoso, suave y nada estridente), pues imaginemos que lo hiciera usando las mejores cuerdas de nylon, o sea, no unas baratas de nylon, sino las de más calidad (caras). Entonces el sonido sería el no va más, lo más maravilloso que nadie pudiera escuchar, la repera,...


----------



## gvergara

Hola:

Me uno a los comentarios previos. Honestamente, no veo manera de interpretarlo de otra manera, y pienso que yo quisiese expresar que las cuerdas de nailon son mejores que las metálicas, lo expresaría como te dijeron, o por lo menos haría un cambio en la oración original: _Con las *mucho *mejores cuerdas de nailon_. Mucho mejores establece una comparación con las otras cuerdas, comparación que no está presente en la frase original.


----------



## rolando

Reina de la Aldea said:


> _*with the best (of) nylon strings*_
> 
> I never would have read another possibility into _las mejores cuerdas de nylon_
> ..._with nylon strings, which are better_ would be _con cuerdas de nylon, que son mejores (que las metálicas) _


Thanks for replying. In a forum like this, it is impossible to give every element of context. I have supplied several, including the entire paragraph, the author’s name, and the title of the book. Two elements I did not include are 1.) the history of guitar string development, and 2.) my observed opinion that the author’s writing style (evidenced throughout the book) is very “flowery.” In other words, he adored Barrios to an extreme and sometimes exaggerated degree. Therefore, it is possible that he took “poetic license” with word order. Obviously, your translation of my second translation option follows standard English and Spanish norms. I initially translated it in the literal manner that you prefer, but I have a couple reasons to doubt my initial translation. Firstly, at no time was Morales concerned about the quality of one brand of nylon strings as compared to another; he was only concerned with the qualitative difference between nylon strings in general, as compared to steel ones. Beyond that, the term “the best of nylon strings,” which is the most obvious translation, (not taking poetic license into account) is undefinable. I have used Augustine nylon strings since 1980, on both my Ramirez concert guitar and my Ramirez student guitar. I have also tried various other brands, some of which are a little more expensive, and others that are a lot more expensive, and even I can’t say which ones are “the best of nylon strings.” Neither could Morales. At best, the term “las mejores” is so vague as to be meaningless in this context. So, while I understand the English phrase, “which are better” does not appear, I have good reason to believe that it is implied. In other words, Morales clearly thinks that ANY commercially available nylon string represents an advancement in the history of string making and he would have felt the same about average-quality nylon strings as he did about high-quality ones. So, while I accept responsibility for having included the literal translation as an option, the most obvious one to a young student of Spanish with no knowledge of the history of guitar string development, I also reject my own literal translation as having no discernable meaning, all things considered. What I really need is to find the best way of expressing in English what I think Morales means, which is “If he had played his guitar strung with nylon strings, (which were an advancement in string production, and by nature are better.”) Perhaps omitting the phrase entirely would be best, since the technological advancement that led to the development of nylon guitar strings is understood by guitar players, the target readers. Any further suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Given that in your and other guitar players' experience, any nylon strings are an improvement over steel, how about translating _mejor _here as _better.  _It would cover both interpretations:  _*the better nylon strings*_

@rolando, it is not necessary to repeat your same answer to us three times in one thread.  A single post, not directed at any particular one of us (and thus to all who read the thread) suffices


----------



## Ballenero

As the others already said, the meaning is clear.
This is a common formula when making an assumption.
_What would have been the classification of the race if X had driven the best car?
What would have happened in the battle if Y had had the best weapons?
What new discoveries would Z have made if he had equipped himself with the best tools?_

I do not believe that the author has the audacity to compare two things that have different purposes and say that one is better than the other.
It's like saying that the oboe is better than the bassoon.


----------



## rolando

Ballenero said:


> two things that have different purposes



To which "two things" do you refer?


----------



## rolando

Reina de la Aldea,
Thanks for replying again. The crux of the matter was whether a native Spanish speaker (Morales) could conceivably have written what he wrote and meant “better” and not “best” despite “best” being the most obvious translation based on standard Spanish word order, given all the historic information I provided, as well as my observations regarding the writing style of the author. Based on your second reply, “the better nylon strings” your answer is yes, correct? If so, my curiosity as a native speaker of English is satisfied. Your suggestion is perfectly good, and beyond that, it also allows for the possibility of both of my options, “If he had played his guitar strung with nylon strings, which are better” and simply omitting the phrase entirely since it is understood by the target readers. Your suggestion, while possible and acceptable, states something already made clear by the context of the paragraph, so I will probably simply omit it as extraneous. (In a professional setting, or in a college course, where I wanted the “best” possible grade, I would use the words you suggested.) As always, any further suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Ballenero

Sinceresly, I think you are wrong here:


rolando said:


> I have used Augustine nylon strings since 1980, on both my Ramirez concert guitar and my Ramirez student guitar. I have also tried various other brands, some of which are a little more expensive, and others that are a lot more expensive, and even I can’t say which ones are “the best of nylon strings.” Neither could Morales. At best, the term “las mejores” is so vague as to be meaningless in this context.


That's because you never used the worst or any low-quality strings.
If you bought a made-in-China spanish guitar in a souvenir shop for tourists at La Rambla of Barcelona, then you would understand it.

And the term _las mejores_ is not vague at all.
It means: the best.


----------



## rolando

I sincerely thank you for your reply. The most important thing to me is not what some board of intellectuals may refer to as “correct” or what a textbook might refer to as “standard” but rather what a native speaker could generate, and in this case, interpret. I didn’t invent this concept but was introduced to it in a Spanish syntax course. Anyway, the administrators of this excellent forum have already closed a previous thread for veering off the main question, which had to do with possible translations and interpretations of a text, and into the realm of music history, etc. so I think I should refrain from arguing with you about those issues. While you are indeed a native Spanish speaker, and your opinion is therefore valuable, one other native speaker, when given the context above, agreed that it was at least possible that Morales had taken poetic license with standard word order, and was merely referring to strings that HE considered better. (It is Morales, not I, who claims in the first sentence that nylon and gut strings permit greater “silkiness” than steel ones, and in the fourth sentence he claims that had Barrios ever used them, his sound would have been “more extraordinary.”) Also, while I thank you for the basic Spanish lesson, it was already made clear that I had considered the same basic and obvious possible translation you offered, and doubted it based on context. The concept you may be overlooking is this; if the first translation that occurs to a translator makes little or no sense at all in context, he/she should try to consider other possible translations that would make sense in context, IMHO.


----------



## rolando

Ballenero said:


> Sinceresly, I think you are wrong here:
> 
> That's because you never used the worst or any low-quality strings.
> If you bought a made-in-China spanish guitar in a souvenir shop


Guitar swap not referred to in original text; string swap only.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

rolando said:


> Reina de la Aldea,
> Your suggestion, while possible and acceptable, states something already made clear by the context of the paragraph, so I will probably simply omit it as extraneous. (In a professional setting, or in a college course, where I wanted the “best” possible grade, I would use the words you suggested.) As always, any further suggestions would be appreciated.


I approve of your taking translator's license in omitting it to best accommodate your target audience.  It seems a very reasonable solution


----------



## rolando

Reina de la Aldea said:


> I approve of your taking translator's license in omitting it to best accommodate your target audience.  It seems a very reasonable solution


Thanks for your reply, but putting my translator's license to omit a word or phrase aside, I would like to go back and confirm that since you suggested the option, “the better nylon strings” and wrote, “how about translating ‘mejor’ here as better, it would cover both interpretations” that you as a native speaker agreed that it was at least possible (given the context) that Morales had taken poetic license with standard word order and was merely referring to strings that HE considered better, despite the fact that at first glance the word “mejor” would appear to mean “the best” or “the best of.” There is some strong opposition to this option, and I would like to be sure that I understood you correctly. This is by no means an exhaustive survey, and therefore the opinion of a single native Spanish speaker is of great value to me as a native English speaker. Thanks.


----------



## Rocko!

...with the ever best cuerdas de nylon. 

Creo, ¡gulp!


----------



## jilar

Ante las dudas que sigues teniendo, esta podría ser una solución práctica.


rolando said:


> “If he had played his guitar strung with nylon strings,”



Y luego, si puedes (según qué tipo de traducción estés haciendo), podrías añadir una nota en cuanto a lo que realmente dice el original. El cual, en teoría, tiene dos posibles interpretaciones.

Hay que tener en cuenta que el uso de "mejores", ya sea de un modo u otro, es solo una opinión del autor, Morales. En fin, algo subjetivo.

Si yo quisiera tocar _Wish you were here_, de Pink Floyd, para mí las mejores cuerdas serían las metálicas pues lo que yo buscaría sería el sonido original, o el que más se le parezca. De hecho, de joven, así lo hice y a la guitarra española que tenía, la única en ese momento, le puse cuerdas metálicas durante cierto tiempo.

Morales supongo que opinaba que las cuerdas de nailon eran "mejores" porque él estaba valorando la sedosidad o suavidad del sonido. Si buscara/valorara otra cosa, quién sabe, pero lo cierto es que las metálicas son "mejores" si buscas las cualidades o características que ellas ofrecen.

Resumiendo, lo de "mejores" es perfectamente evitable.
Suerte.


----------



## Ballenero

I'm with Jilar.
If you are going to play classical music, nylon strings are better than metal strings, of course.
However, if you are playing other types of music, then metal strings may be better.
Morales, as an admirer of Barrios, simply wonders how the _maestro_ would sound under optimal conditions.
He is not trying to set which strings are better.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

rolando said:


> I would like to go back and confirm that since you suggested the option, “the better nylon strings” and wrote, “how about translating ‘mejor’ here as better, it would cover both interpretations” that you as a native speaker agreed that it was at least possible (given the context) that Morales had taken poetic license with standard word order and was merely referring to strings that HE considered better, despite the fact that at first glance the word “mejor” would appear to mean “the best” or “the best of.”


I confirm that I made that suggestion.  I can't know whether Morales was taking poetic license with standard word order.  I merely offered a translation that covered both of the cases/interpretations you were considering


----------



## Rocko!

Yo no detecto ningún lenguaje poético dentro del párrafo en el que se encuentra escrita la frase “encordada con las mejores cuerdas de nylon”, y el orden de las palabras es normal.
Tampoco creo que se deba omitir la palabra “mejores” porque es necesaria para hablar de los efectos que hubieran tenido “las mejores cuerdas” (the best of the best nylon strings).


----------



## rolando

Rocko! said:


> Yo no detecto ningún lenguaje poético dentro del párrafo en el que se encuentra escrita la frase “encordada con las mejores cuerdas de nylon”, y el orden de las palabras es normal.
> Tampoco creo que se deba omitir la palabra “mejores” porque es necesaria para hablar de los efectos que hubieran tenido “las mejores cuerdas” (the best of the best nylon strings).


Thanks for your reply, but I am pretty sure you haven't read the entire thread. If so, please reply in greater detail to the reasons I have already given for doubting the translation you suggested, which is quite similar to one I had mentioned (and doubted.) Thanks.


----------



## rolando

Reina de la Aldea said:


> I confirm that I made that suggestion.  I can't know whether Morales was taking poetic license with standard word order.  I merely offered a translation that covered both of the cases/interpretations you were considering


Thanks again for the reply, and for confirming that you had previously recognized (and still recognize) that the use of the term “better” was and is a possible translation (and interpretation) of the words “las mejores” in this context, despite the fact that at first glance the words “las mejores” would appear to mean “the best” or “the best of.” Beyond that, I’m sorry to have to contradict you, but in English, this is an either/or situation; either “better” or “the best” but not both, so while I realize that you thought that “it would cover both interpretations,” it does not, and it is good that it does not. It would be undesirable to have a translation that at the same time does and does not make sense in context. The translation you offered, “the better nylon strings” confirmed my suspicion that Morales was not specifying that only “the best of nylon strings” would have had the effects about which he speculated, which, as I have stated, would make no sense in any language. I appreciate the innate understanding you have of Spanish as a native speaker, and I hope you can similarly appreciate the innate understanding I have of English. Also, whether or not you like the term “poetic license with word order” you have suggested a translation the goes against the one dictated by standard word order, i.e. “el/la mejor” or “los/las mejores” meaning “the best” and “mejores” without the definite article immediately preceding meaning “better.” That’s what I meant by “poetic license with word order.” I’m not even sure that there is an equivalent term in Spanish, a language that has more flexible word order in general, but that’s the way the term is used in English. It is derived from the unorthodox word order often used by poets who wrote in English, a language that is less flexible than Spanish when it comes to word order. (Sorry if you already knew all of that, but when you wrote, “I can't know whether Morales was taking poetic license with standard word order” it was unclear.) Based on your suggested translation, he was. Thanks again.


----------



## rolando

Ballenero said:


> I'm with Jilar.
> If you are going to play classical music, nylon strings are better than metal strings, of course.
> However, if you are playing other types of music, then metal strings may be better.


I will be happy to discuss with you what we think Morales meant, but first, I’d like to remind you as politely as possible that about a week ago a thread I had started was closed by an administrator Bevj for veering off the main question. She wrote, “el hilo se ha desviado mucho de la pregunta original. Su propósito no es de charlar sobre las técnicas de tocar la guitarra ni de ofrecer traducciones que van más allá de la frase inicial” and concluded “el hilo queda cerrado.” I don’t mind discussing tangential issues like the one quoted, but I don’t want this thread closed by an administrator.


----------



## Rocko!

rolando said:


> the fact that at first glance the words “las mejores” would appear to mean “the best” or “the best of.”


The finest nylon strings is what Morales said.
It’s about the manufacturing quality of the strings; it’s not about subjective musical properties.


----------



## rolando

jilar said:


> Ante las dudas que sigues teniendo, esta podría ser una solución práctica.
> 
> El cual, en teoría, tiene dos posibles interpretaciones.


Thanks for your second reply. If I understand correctly, you have now stated that my suggested translation, “If he had played his guitar strung with nylon strings,” (omitting either “better” or “the best”) is a practical solution. The fact that you had previously interpreted the phrase in context to mean “las mejores cuerdas de nylon, o sea, no unas baratas de nylon, sino las de más calidad (caras)” leaves some room for “las dudas que” sigo “teniendo.” I do not think he meant that at all. If I did, I would not have suggested omitting the words “the best.” I think he meant that, in his opinion, nylon strings in general were better, and I think (based on context) that he would have speculated that had Barrios used almost any commercially available nylon strings, (baratas o caras) whether they were average, excellent, or even the second best ones available (if that could even be determined) it would have had the same effects. The key issue here is that standard word order dictates that “el/la mejor” or “los/las mejores” (USUALLY) means “the best” and “mejores” without the definite article immediately preceding (usually) means “better.” For my translation to be practical, it requires that the meaning dictated by standard word order be rejected. All I hoped to find was a single native Spanish speaker who agreed that it was at least possible, given the historical context, that that was what Morales might have meant. It makes no sense to me for him to think that ONLY THE BEST nylon strings would have had the effects about which he speculated. Today you wrote, “tiene dos posibles interpretaciones,” but last week you wrote, “De hecho, si no es por tu consulta, yo apenas repararía en que ciertamente hay ambigüedad.” So, if your opinion has changed between your first reply and your second, as it appears, please clarify. Thanks.


----------



## rolando

Rocko! said:


> The finest nylon strings is what Morales said.
> It’s about the manufacturing quality of the strings; it’s not about subjective musical properties.


Thanks for your brief response. It still appears you haven’t read the entire thread.


----------



## Rocko!

rolando said:


> The hardest word to translate is “mejores.” I’m not sure if the writer meant to say that nylon strings are “better than” steel ones, or if he just meant “the best nylon strings.”
> So, I have to decide between, “If he had played his guitar strung with the best of nylon strings,”
> or “If he had played his guitar strung with nylon strings, which are better.”
> or simply “If he had played his guitar strung with nylon strings,” omitting which are better as understood and superfluous.


----------



## rolando

Rocko! said:


> The finest nylon strings is what Morales said.
> It’s about the manufacturing quality of the strings; it’s not about subjective musical properties.


Thanks. Your suggestion may be the best so far, especially since I had observed that the author uses “flowery” language throughout the rest of the book. I wonder if you meant “the finest” in the way that it is often used by advertisers, as in “we use only the finest coffee beans from Colombia.” In that sense, it doesn’t literally mean the finest, just fine, or very fine. Is that how you interpret this use of “las mejores?” If so, “the finest nylon strings” works in English, as long as it is not to be taken literally. Does it work that way in Spanish, in your opinion, and in this context? If so, it will literally be “the finest” possible translation. Thanks again. (This is why I like this forum.)


----------



## Rocko!

Quiero ponerle a mi carro los mejores neúmáticos =  I want to put the best tires on my car = the best known brand of tires.

Not the best personally tested tires (or “not the best personally tested nylon strings”).


----------



## rolando

Rocko! said:


> Quiero ponerle a mi carro los mejores neúmáticos =  I want to put the best tires on my car = the best known brand of tires.
> 
> Not the best personally tested tires (or “not the best personally tested nylon strings”).


Thanks, but that analogy is incomplete. Morales makes a claim, “If Barrios had used. . .then his sound would have been . . . .so the person would have to make a similar claim that the tires would have some effect if they were the best, or if they were the “finest tires.”

Anyway, I would benefit more from a straight answer to my previous question than from an analogy; If it is not taken literally, “the finest nylon strings” works in English, but only if it is not taken literally. Does it work that way in Spanish, in your opinion, and in this context? Is it similar to “we use only the finest coffee beans from Colombia,”, where it doesn’t literally mean the finest, just fine, or very fine. While it is not my favorite word, I think they call it hyperbole: exaggerated statements or claims not meant to be taken literally. Is it hyperbole in Spanish, IYHO??


----------



## Rocko!

No es una hipérbole, tampoco es una simple exageración (las exageraciones simples son en esencia mentiras), es completamente literal dentro de la hipótesis planteada por Morales. Lo único que tiene que suceder para que sea literal es dividir un grupo de cosas en dos subgrupos: 1. los que sí son los mejores (este grupo se hace más y más pequeño mientras más estrictos nos pongamos respecto a la valoración de la cualidad) y, 2. los que no son los mejores.
Cuando no divides en dos subgrupos (dos categorías), entonces sucede que “_los mejores granos de café_” podría ser una exageración (una mentira), pero cuando realizas la división, entonces “_los mejores granos de café_” resulta literal y cierto.
Tampoco hay nada poético, romántico o idealista, solo lo literal: “Si Barrios-Mangoré hubiera encontrado el diamante más grande del mundo (literal), habría sido un hombre millonario”.


----------



## jilar

rolando said:


> Today you wrote, “tiene dos posibles interpretaciones,” but last week you wrote, “De hecho, si no es por tu consulta, yo apenas repararía en que ciertamente hay ambigüedad.” So, if your opinion has changed between your first reply and your second, as it appears, please clarify


No, no ha cambiado.

Cuando una frase es ambigua o tiene ambigüedad, quiere decir que, como mínimo, tiene dos posibles interpretaciones.
Tiene dos posibles interpretaciones = Es ambigua.

Por lo tanto estoy diciendo lo mismo.

Parece que Rocko te ha hecho ver qué significa ese "las mejores". Por supuesto que es una simple forma de hablar, una hipérbole o exageración  como tú dices, yo esto te lo intenté explicar diciendo que es una simple opinión del hablante.

Te dejo un ejemplo:
A- Quiero comprar el mejor coche.  ¿Cuál me recomendáis?
B- Para mí  el mejor coche es cualquiera de la marca B.
C-¿¡Qué dices, hombre? Los de la marca C son mucho mejores que cualquiera de la B.
D-En mi opinión, ninguna de vuestras propuestas se puede comparar a los de la marca D.
...

Y así podrías seguir. Cada persona tiene una idea u opinión propia de cuál es "el mejor" coche.

No hay ningún  estudio o comparativa técnica que diga cuál es el mejor coche del mundo. Al menos,  no así sin más.

Entonces, sí, tómalo como "the finest" pero teniendo en cuenta que es una simple opinión, y no un dato objetivo y universal.


En mi ejemplo inicial te dije eso de " las más caras" para intentar decirlo con otras palabras, evitando el uso de "mejores". Simplemente porque normalmente las cosas de mayor calidad (las mejores) suelen ser más  caras.

No porque literalmente el autor estuviese pensando en las más  caras.


Mi primera interpretación al leer el texto es la de la mayoría de hispanohablantes, las mejores...= the best ... Pero entendiéndola como una simple opinión o valoración personal del autor.
Para otra persona no tienen que ser "las mejores".
¿Quién establece que algo es mejor que otra cosa? Para mí  la mejor letra puede ser la X y para ti la Z, y para un ruso ninguna de ellas porque no existen en su alfabeto, ese ruso tendrà otra letra "favorita" o que considera "la mejor".


Este tema me está  recordando un comentario que vi hace tiempo en la tele, creo que era en Islandia, decían que estaba prohibido, en los anuncios, decir que algo "es lo mejor".


----------



## jilar

Rocko! said:


> el diamante más grande del mundo


Claro, pero "grande" es algo medible de forma objetiva.
O "extensa". Mi respuesta es más extensa que la tuya.
Solo hay que ver y comparar el tamaño de cada  respuesta. Si la tuya tiebe 10 palabras y la mía 20, pues todo el mundo ve fácilmente que la mía es más extensa.

Pero si digo " mi respuesta es mejor que la tuya".
Ese "mejor" es completamente subjetivo.
Porque seguramente tú opines al contrario, que la tuya es mejor.

Y así para cada persona.
Sí, al final puede haber una votación  y entonces lo que decide la mejor respuesta sería el número de votos (opiniones del resto de foreros), por ejemplo que apoyen mi respuesta 3 y la tuya 7.

Ganarías tú, y muy contento podrías decir que es "la mejor" respuesta. Pero nunca será un hecho universal y objetivo. Habrá quienes sigan pensando que mi respuesta es mejor.


----------



## Rocko!

jilar said:


> Claro, pero "grande" es algo medible de forma objetiva.
> O "extensa". Mi respuesta es más extensa que la tuya.
> Solo hay que ver y comparar el tamaño de cada  respuesta. Si la tuya tiebe 10 palabras y la mía 20, pues todo el mundo ve fácilmente que la mía es más extensa.
> 
> Pero si digo " mi respuesta es mejor que la tuya".
> Ese "mejor" es completamente subjetivo.
> Porque seguramente tú opines al contrario, que la tuya es mejor:
> 
> Y así para cada persona.
> Sí, al final puede haber una votación  y entonces lo que decide la mejor respuesta sería el número de votos (opiniones del resto de foreros), por ejemplo que apoyen mi respuesta 3 y la tuya 7.
> 
> Ganarías tú, y muy contento podrías decir que es "la mejor" respuesta. Pero nunca será un hecho universal y objetivo. Habrá quienes sigan pensando que mi respuesta es mejor.


Sí, solo que tenemos que circunscribirnos a un “si hubiera” (el de Morales) y todo comentario, hipotético o no, del contexto o de otros contextos (comparaciones y analogías) deben ajustarse a ese hubiera.

Dentro de la hipótesis _lo más_ es _lo más_, sin nada que cuestione dentro del hubiera la cualidad de _lo más_.

Saludos, Jilar.


----------



## rolando

Rocko! said:


> No es una hipérbole, tampoco es una simple exageración


Thanks. I finally realized that I had (unintentionally) add the word “sólamente” to the original, inadvertently interpreting it as “only the best strings.” But Morales never said that the second-best nylon strings, or even good ones, would NOT have had the same effects he mentioned, nor did he say that they would. I incorrectly inferred that he had, so I was arguing against my own incorrect interpretation. Sorry if I wasted your time, and thanks for your help. (It was only while considering a reply using logic that I caught myself considering making the illogical statement, “If the best strings cause effects A and B, logic dictates that anything other than the best strings do not cause them” but I realized that the first statement says nothing about any other strings.)


----------



## rolando

jilar said:


> No, no ha cambiado.


Thanks. I finally realized that I had (unintentionally) add the word “sólamente” to the original, inadvertently interpreting it as “only the best strings.” But Morales never said that the second-best nylon strings, or even good ones, would NOT have had the same effects he mentioned, nor did he say that they would. I incorrectly inferred that he had, so I was arguing against my own incorrect interpretation. Sorry if I wasted your time, and thanks for your help. (It was only while considering a reply using logic that I caught myself considering making the illogical statement, “If the best strings cause effects A and B, logic dictates that anything other than the best strings do not cause them” but I realized that the first statement says nothing about any other strings.)


----------

